# New micromember in NC



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Microskiff! We're glad to have you join us!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome, you'll like it here. Lots of good people and info.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey man - I will be heading up to Camp Lejeune from Beaufort, SC for a year-long stint come September. Would love to get out on the water for either some kiting or fly fishing. Admittedly, I know very little about the fishing up that way. I have a skiff as well. 

Welcome!


----------



## IBaKiteboarder (Jul 20, 2016)

tgjohnso said:


> Hey man - I will be heading up to Camp Lejeune from Beaufort, SC for a year-long stint come September. Would love to get out on the water for either some kiting or fly fishing. Admittedly, I know very little about the fishing up that way. I have a skiff as well.
> 
> Welcome!


Sounds good tgjohnso! You couldn't be going to a much better location for kiting. Check out the Crystal Coast Kiteboarders FB page. Some of the best spots anywhere include the Point of Emerald Isle (Ocean or the tidal pool), "Blown Island", Carrot Island, Sand Dollar Island, and Cape Lookout. And believe it or not, my boat is a kite/sandbar shuttle... I don't fish


----------

